# iPhone for sale in canada DECEMBER!



## bigmacrac (Aug 27, 2007)

Apple will be selling the iPhone in December here in Canada. 

this is straight from the mouth of Apple's head of retail here in canada!
Roy something (i think?) - we were drinking...it was loud...

can't wait!


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

first post? Bull****.


----------



## metronet (Aug 29, 2007)

too much beer? :lmao:


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

Me too! Lol.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I had it confirmed from a friend higher up at Apple as well. 

But I don't care because I'm unlocked anyway. tptptptp


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

yawn....


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

same as the US model or 3G?
data plans tied to a new iphone purchased from Rogers, or can I use my unlocked one?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

lol, I love the sound of this story


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

bigmacrac said:


> Apple will be selling the iPhone in December here in Canada.
> 
> this is straight from the mouth of Apple's head of retail here in canada!
> Roy something (i think?) - we were drinking...it was loud...
> ...


Apple's Canadian retail stores are managed out of Cupertino. Unless Apple Canada hired someone new for the iPhone, it would most likely be managed by the iPod division. The head is not named Roy.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

HowEver said:


> We should...
> 
> HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - RogersWireless.HowardForums.com
> 
> Who Posted? - HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource


Okay maybe I'm waaaaay overtired but could somebody explain HowEver's post? What is the significance of seeing the number of posts made on the HowardForums site?


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

I can also confirm that we will have iPhones in Canada by December...........2010.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Further grilling my sources: Source "said the iPhone was not on the radar map for Canada this year"

Then again my info is from June, but I doubt Apple's flip-flopping in a matter of 2 months when the bigger picture is more than a year.

Besides, people always claim to be things they're not when they're drunk!


----------



## James3967 (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a friend at Rogers who is in product development. He has had his hands on every phone Rogers has launched for the last 3 years.

He has assured me, despite all random speculation, that the iPhone WILL NOT be coming anytime soon.

I am not too sure why we feel the need to reply to these posts with the usual "you are wrong - no one knows when the iphone is coming". Maybe we are all too bored at work and need something to do?

I can assure you this will be the last post I make regarding the release date of the iphone in Canada. That is, unless my sisters friends uncles cousin overhears a conversation at a monster truck rally involving a high up apple exec...in this case I will be sure to post right away.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I heard from a guy's father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate that all these rumors are true, except for the untrue ones.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I heard from a guy's father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate that all these rumors are true, except for the untrue ones.


My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw an internal memo from Rogers. I guess it's pretty serious.

Save Ferris


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

I spoke to my contact at Rogers again this weekend, and he told me the same as James3967, don't expect the iPhone anytime soon.

The main problem is the plan pricing: Rogers does not see eye to eye with Apple on that. They'd rather concentrate on profits (something like $200 for 480MB? - _someone with a Rogers plan please confirm_) rather than having the coolest phone.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

If indeed the problem is with pricing then Rogers clearly has their head in the sand and has done little market research.

There are literally *thousands* of folks like me waiting for the iPhone. I don't currently own a smart phone and have no intention of purchasing anything other than an iPhone that requires a data plan. I'm a retired consumer. I don't need a phone for business. Doesn't Rogers get it? *Consumer*. 

I currently own an LG freebie on one of the cheapest plans available. I'm willing to spend $600+ for a phone then significantly more (to a point) than I'm paying now in monthlies. I'm betting there are tons of people, young and old who are thinking the same.

Greed will nip you sooner or later.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

miguelsanchez said:


> I spoke to my contact at Rogers again this weekend, and he told me the same as James3967, don't expect the iPhone anytime soon.
> 
> The main problem is the plan pricing: Rogers does not see eye to eye with Apple on that. They'd rather concentrate on profits (something like $200 for 480MB? - _someone with a Rogers plan please confirm_) rather than having the coolest phone.


If today's Starbucks/iPhone/iPod Touch announcement is any indication, Rogers might well be crawling back to Apple with a "yes we want to be your friends" plea very soon. 

I'm still trying to find out if this announcement works for Canada as well. 

I've been sitting on my wallet regarding an iPhone purchase. Now with wifi being in the iPod Touch, I'm going to give this some thought but I think I'll still go with the iPhone. But I'll be making better note of the locations of the Starbucks. I'm not a coffee drinker and they don't sell Diet Coke although they do have a great White Chocolate Chip cookie but I digress...

I already know the locations of many free wifi hotspots. However it is a pain to slip the PowerBook out of the bag and open it up. Looking at an iPhone/iPod Touch will be a breeze. So even if I was able to unlock my iPhone for use on the Rogers network, why pay anything more than $40 per month for unlimited data if walking a block or two will get me a wifi connection?

And do you think that someone at Tim Horton's head office isn't looking at this and saying 'hmmm'? Many of the Second Cup locations offer free wifi themselves although it depends on the location.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Oakbridge,

Just so you know.... the free wifi at Starbucks only gives you access to the music store. Not safari. Still cool though in my opinion.

Hopefully Toronto will be the first city in Canada to have the iTunes store up and running in Starbucks. We must have the most Starbucks per square mile in all of Canada — with Vancouver probably a close second.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Not holding my breath... According to today's announcement, it will be this time _next year_ before they even get it fully deployed throughout the U.S.


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

emalen said:


> Hopefully Toronto will be the first city in Canada to have the iTunes store up and running in Starbucks. We must have the most Starbucks per square mile in all of Canada — with Vancouver probably a close second.


I think that Vancouver has us beat on the Starbucks front. There are two of them across the street from each other near Robson square.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

xtal said:


> I think that Vancouver has us beat on the Starbucks front. There are two of them across the street from each other near Robson square.


Not Robson Square, it's at Robson and Thurlow that there are two Starbucks kitty corner from each other, but there are two Starbucks across from Robson Square, one across Howe and one across Hornby,  The other Robson locations are at Hamilton, Homer, Jervis, and Bidwell. In total there are 40 Starbucks in Downtown Vancouver including West End and Yaletown. Haha.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> I've been sitting on my wallet regarding an iPhone purchase. Now with wifi being in the iPod Touch, I'm going to give this some thought but I think I'll still go with the iPhone.


I think the pricing will hurt the iPod touch. 
399 for 8GB iPhone vs. 299 for 8GB iPod touch? I'll pay the extra 100 and get the iPhone any day.



Oakbridge said:


> I already know the locations of many free wifi hotspots. However it is a pain to slip the PowerBook out of the bag and open it up. Looking at an iPhone/iPod Touch will be a breeze. So even if I was able to unlock my iPhone for use on the Rogers network, why pay anything more than $40 per month for unlimited data if walking a block or two will get me a wifi connection?


Hotspot list

free wi-fi Canada Vancouver Toronto Montreal



Oakbridge said:


> And do you think that someone at Tim Horton's head office isn't looking at this and saying 'hmmm'? Many of the Second Cup locations offer free wifi themselves although it depends on the location.


I don't think Tim Horton's (Wendy's) business plan encourages customers' to stay and relax like Starbucks does. TH likes customers that just get in, buy and get out. Putting a WiFi in there would mean a lot of cusotmers' buying a $1 coffee and staying hours using the wifi and taking up tables.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

$1 coffee? MACinist — what Tim Horton's are you going to


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

emalen said:


> $1 coffee? MACinist — what Tim Horton's are you going to


 You may be on to something, I have never drank a full cup of coffee in my life. Why, how much does a medium double double cost at TH these days?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

MACinist said:


> I think the pricing will hurt the iPod touch.
> 399 for 8GB iPhone vs. 299 for 8GB iPod touch? I'll pay the extra 100 and get the iPhone any day.


I'd pay the extra $100 just to get the email client - even if not using the phone... which might be what ends up happening!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

ha... funny thread.

I am on the side of the massive delay for the Candian roll out. There are many deets I am sure that Rogers needs to iron ou before they jump in. 

Although out their hands, the s/w unlock is not the best news (for them). 2, the data backend and the h/w deals. Rogers is pretty strict w/ margins/deals and network compatibility and these are the very reasons that Nokia has had issues in the past getting certain phones onto the Rogers product lineup.

the iPhone is that and then some. 

tic, toc....

H!


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Bloomberg.com: Canada

I wanted to wait for the iPhone but based on what I've seen lately it seems like it's going to be a long time. I picked up a Virgin Mobile phone for the time being as I was need of one anyway.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

*Wishful Thinking...*

we should pull the same stunt that caused all early adopters to receive their $100 Apple store credit and complain to Rogers for not taking care of their customers and leaving us technologically behind by not rushing the iPhone into Canada.

lol Like Rogers would EVER do that! :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

News1130 - The iPhone isn't coming to Canada yet

Don't get your hopes up boys and girls... Just get the iPod Touch for now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Who cares if Rogers will have it or not. Live contract-free: http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/55402-iunlock-free-2.html


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong (and I'm sure you will),

If Rogers really wanted to sell the iPhone in Canada they could call Apple tomorrow and agree to Apple's terms of sale. Then they update Rogers' network software, train their staff, receive a shipment of iPhones (paying all duties and brokerage), distribute them to their Rogers retail outlets, update their website, maybe have a contest, and start selling us iPhones in a few weeks. That's gotta be the shortest (non-hacked) path to the iPhone that I can think of. It's Rogers that's blocking this product from being sold in Canada. 

Now to speculate, maybe RIM gave them a call and told them to stall the sale of the iPhone for a while. Or maybe Rogers just want's to exercise their monopoly on the network by not signing a 2 year deal with Apple (sweet irony). But more likely the executives at Rogers are just a bunch of maroons patting themselves on the back saying: "We won't be told what the next greatest thing is..." If there was another network in this country using GSM we would not be talking about this issue. They would be falling over themselves to sell it.

I'm getting tired of waiting...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

CamCanola said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (and I'm sure you will),
> 
> If Rogers really wanted to sell the iPhone in Canada they could call Apple tomorrow and agree to Apple's terms of sale. Then they update Rogers' network software, train their staff, receive a shipment of iPhones (paying all duties and brokerage), distribute them to their Rogers retail outlets, update their website, maybe have a contest, and start selling us iPhones in a few weeks. That's gotta be the shortest (non-hacked) path to the iPhone that I can think of. It's Rogers that's blocking this product from being sold in Canada.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Only if Fido was never bought out by by Rogers... we would have an iPhone with unlimited City plan that included unlimited data for a reasonable price.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

You wanna know why the iPhone isn't coming to Canada?

Here's why?

Know before you go: AT&T introduces International Data Plan for iPhone

AT&T offers better data rates for Americans travelling to Canada than Rogers does to Canadians.

It boggles my mind how the cell phone companies don't understand this equation. Sure you can overcharge for data and get a small amount of business-only customers, but even better would be to charge a reasonable rate and expand your market share.

Why don't they get this?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I pay $10/mo for 10MB of data on Rogers, and there's a Vision plan available 210MB for $65/mo. How is 20MB for $25 cheaper than what we pay here?


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Well Rogers website is terrible, but the best I saw was a $90/month Blackberry plan that included 25MB.

My point still stands, don't they realize that by dropping the price and giving us a REAL unlimited plan that they could dramatically increase their data customer base.

I mean what would you rather have 100 customers at $100/month or 1000 customers at $10/month?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

i want 

10bucks for 100mb..thats fair


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

GrapeApe said:


> Well Rogers website is terrible, but the best I saw was a $90/month Blackberry plan that included 25MB.


Actually, that would be the Blackberry voice and data plan. If you're talking data rates only, the higher data plans are $60/25MB, $100/200MB, or $210/500MB.

I think the Vision plan is actually a promotion at this point.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

then

how can i add 10mb internet plan to my plan now for 10bucks?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*i called rogers*

and said..i unlocked an iPhone..and it works on rogers
(he said...wow..thats sweet)

then i asked about data!
(he said u can add a 10mb of data for 10bucks...or 20mb for 20bucks)

so then i added a 10mb for 10bucks...so its really only for accidental usuage by friends and family..etc..(that click internet or weather etc)

Rogers.com - Wireless Essentials


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I have 10mb for 10 bucks. Here's the trick... it's only for non/blackberry's and PDA's..... which of course the iPhone is! So just phone up say you have a phone and you want the 10mb for 10 bucks plan and you're all good.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

emalen said:


> I have 10mb for 10 bucks. Here's the trick... it's only for non/blackberry's and PDA's..... which of course the iPhone is! So just phone up say you have a phone and you want the 10mb for 10 bucks plan and you're all good.


thats what i did...i added that!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

